# Please pray for Maya. She is in critical condition



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Woke up this morning and was getting kids ready for school. Went into the laundry room to get shirts for the boys and normally Maya jumps up to greet me (where their pen is) and Bruiser just sleeps. Today, Bruiser was pacing and Maya was laying, all curled up. I thought, boy that is weird and called her. She didn't move. I thought she was dead. I picked up her up and she was as limp as a rag doll. I rushed her to the vets and called on my way. The vet raced in as well and the techs started an IV immediately etc. Anyway, she has fluid on her brain. They think it's hydrocephales (sp?) but she is almost 2 (in January) so she is old to have this. So they think maybe she had head trauma but I can't think of anything that could have happened to her. She was FINE last night when I went to bed at 11. The vet had me race her down to K State University hospital so she could be seen by a neurologist and I made the trip. Got pulled over by the most hateful man who gave me a speeding ticket and never even offered an "I'm sorry", "good luck" or anything. Shaking my head at that one. She made it barely alive with lots of neuro symptoms. They did give her lasix and fluid when she was at the normal vet and are running an ultrasound now to see what's up. But she is bad. I am so upset and am barely holding it together. Please pray for Maya. Thank you. 
Tricia


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Tricia...I'm SO SO SO sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for Maya & hope they are able to figure out & fix the problem. Please update us when you are able. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

hope all goes well
sending hugs x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG this is terrible news. She is in my prayers and so are you!. Bless her little heart. Sorry about the ticket. The policeman has no heart that is for sure. 

Take a deep breath and know she is in good hands. The universities have all the latest equipment and information to take great care of her.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this - I really hope she pulls through ok xxxxx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Maya & You are in our prayers.
So sorry she has taken ill.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tricia,
I'm so sorry to hear that. It is so scary with these dogs because the least little thing can turn into a major emergency and it's even worse when you don't even know that something has happened. I really hope she'll be fine. I'll def. pray for her.

What a bastard of a cop!? Nice compassion!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no am so sorry you are both going through this!
Least you acted fast.
I will defo pray she comes through this ok.
Please let us know when you can. xx


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Cookie, Peanut and I all hope for the best. Just stay positive. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Saying prayers for Maya. 
I hope she pulls thru xxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry this has happened - sending prayers to you and Maya.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, will send prayers that she will be okay. Zoey was about 18 months when she was diagnosed with Hydrocephalus. Keep us posted.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.I am praying for her.And you.Hope all goes well.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Hoping she'll be fine real soon....


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG Tricia, I am so sorry this has happened to Maya. My heart just sank after reading this! Maya and your are in my thoughts and prayers! Take care and let us know as soon as you can. (((HUGS)))

I swear some cops are just plain out idiots! What a cold hearted SOB! I would definetly be fighting that ticket at traffic court!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Hang in there precious Maya! I hope the best.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about Maya. We understand how frightened and worried you are about her. Bella and I send you and Maya positive thoughts and hugs.

In my opinion, the police should have more compassion for a very sick chihuahua, and just give you a warning and not the speeding ticket.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! Im praying she will be ok.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Tricia I am so sorry to hear this , prayers are on the way for little Maya and (((((HUGS))))) for you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw Tricia I am so sorry about Maya! Maya is in my thoughts and prayers I hope they can make her better. *hugs to you and Maya* What a jerk of a cop, I swear some of them can be so heartless. Would he have been different if this was your child in the back seat? (WHICH my point is, Maya is your baby!) Ugh! Anyways keep us updated, bless Maya!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

In my prayers


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so so sorry, sweetheart. How terrifying.  They have so many advanced procedures today, hopefully she will find out what's going on and she will pull though. We'll all be thinking of you. Keep let us know how she is doing when you're able. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry, what could have happened. I will pray for your baby girl.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hope your baby is ok, will be saying a prayer for her tonight...big hugs to you hun. xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tricia, so sorry to hear this. Try to stay calm and positive. Maya is in our prayers. Be strong little one.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so sorry i will be thinking of you ... please keep us updated


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wishing Maya the best...........*hugs*


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about Maya. I will be praying for her. Try to be strong and have positive thoughts. I know easier said then done.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear y'all are going through this...I hope everything turns out fine!!! and I'd fight the ticket after this is all over and Maya's on the mend.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sending lots of love from us. Warm hugs, we'll be thinking of little Maya! 

I know it's the least of your worries but that SOB of a cop.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG I am so deeply sorry Tricia...I am sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Maya. God Bless both of you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohmigosh Tricia, I am so sorry, I haven't read the whole thread yet but I hope she is OK. We're praying for you guys!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you heard anything on Maya yet? Try to stay strong! Lots of prayers & hugs sending your way!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. She (and you) are in my prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ohmygosh - Just saw this post and I am so sorry!! You must be beside yourself with worry. I love K-State, they have one of the best vet schools in the country so Maya is in good hands. Please update us when you can! I am praying hard for little Maya and hope you can get to the bottom of this. Very scary.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry, that is awful  I will be praying for little maya.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Saying lots of prayers that Maya gets well soon!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

**Update**
I just got home from the trip to K State. The vet called a little while ago and told me that she is actually doing a little better. Said not to get my hopes up but that all her vital signs are stable, pupils reactive and she is reacting to them. Wagging her tail even a little and licked a little bit of water. And her tongue is back in her mouth. (It was hanging out the side). I am trying not to be excited at this, but it is a HUGE improvement in my opinion because when I arrived at K State, she was completely limp, unable to lift her head, eyes closed and tongue out. I kept feeling for a pulse; that's how bad she was. I am praying that she is ok. They don't know if it is congenital or trauma, but I can't think of anything that would have caused her trauma. She was completely fine yesterday and was very "corralled" all day. During the morning, she was on the deck in an ex-pen with the other dogs. Then she was either with me going to pick up kids from activities or in the kitchen penned off as well. At night, she sleeps in the laundry room where there was nothing she could have gotten into or that could have fallen on her. So, I have no idea. She was at the kennel this weekend, but I would think that if anything happened there, it would have shown signs long before this morning. So, I really don't know. She is 20 months old, so a little old for congenital hydrocephalus. Thank you all so much for all of the messages and prayers. It is overwhelming and I know you all understand so much. Wish my husband did more. He goes into crisis mode and tries to fix things, but lacks that compassion gene. So, he bugged me to death today. So it goes. I know he means well and is worried but geesh. As for the policeman, I have never, in my 45 years encountered someone with less compassion than I did today. Amazing. As for K State, I would highly recommend the place. No matter what happens, I feel very confident with the care received as well as the staff is amazing. 
Tricia


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG...I just saw this. I am soooo sorry that this is happening. At least you have a glimmer of hope from the K State Vet. Please keep us updated.....We are praying for you.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update, we are praying for her, I hope she is alright --


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank-you for the update. If something did happen at the kennel, sometimes depending on the type of injury it can take a few days for it to show up. As for the congenital hydrocephalus, Zoey wasn't diagnosed until she was 18 months old. Her's is congenital (as deemed by a specialist). She did show signs when she was younger but I wasn't 'keenly' aware of them (whites of her eyes always showing, slow to learn etc). She doesn't have the 'typical' signs of it the blindness etc. But her's is just a mild case of it.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maya. =( I'm glad she's shown a little improvement. I'll definitely pray for her to get better very very soon!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear she is doing a bit better. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong. Hugs.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update. That is definitely encouraging that she is doing a little better. I'll be thinking of you both. xx


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Thank-you for the update. If something did happen at the kennel, sometimes depending on the type of injury it can take a few days for it to show up. As for the congenital hydrocephalus, Zoey wasn't diagnosed until she was 18 months old. Her's is congenital (as deemed by a specialist). She did show signs when she was younger but I wasn't 'keenly' aware of them (whites of her eyes always showing, slow to learn etc). She doesn't have the 'typical' signs of it the blindness etc. But her's is just a mild case of it.


Thank you for this. You know, her eyes are kind of buggy and she has a somewhat domed shaped head normally, but this was so sudden how it came on. The thing is that she was very slow to mature too and is very skinny and tiny. I always kind of worry about this girl. She didn't go into heat until April of this year (15 months) so maybe she is just slow to show signs. I don't know. It was somewhat unnerving for them to be calling it a head trauma when I am fairly certain nothing has happened to her at least since Monday when I picked her up. The kennel that I had Maya at, is one I have used for years and I trust them as much as you trust anyone. But I know that things can happen too. I just feel so bad for my girl and was so tired when I got home, only to deal with 2 little boys who are very very worried.  Tears, hugs and more tears flowed tonight. Praying for them as well (my little ones are 10 and 8).
Thanks.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How frightening. Im so sorry. I cant even imagine the state Id be in if something like that happened. We will be thinking of you and your little chis and sending lots of good wishes. Hope you see more improvements. Good luck Maya!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update - I am glad she is showing a little improvement. Continued prayers for Maya, you, and your family.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh more prayers on the way for Maya. I hope she can pull thru this. (((((HUGS))))) So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh I am so glad you gave us a update i have been thinking about you and Maya all day... I am happy there has been some improvement  I really hope she will be okay..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How awful I hope she's ok she's in our thoughts!! Well done for being fast it's important!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw hon I am happy to hear that good news but I know what you mean not to get your hopes up. I am keeping this little cutie in my prayers I know you're a great mama! THank you so much for the update I've been thinking about this little cutie all day. We actually took a 2 hour drive somewhere today and I was telling my fiance about this little Maya girl and he felt terrible and said to tell you he'd be praying for her too. Bless little Maya! Hope for a more awesome update tomorrow! *hugs*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update: I'll continue to pray for more improvements!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

**Update**
I'm sorry to report that Maya stopped breathing this morning and is no longer with us. The vet called from K State to tell me the news and honestly I am just shell-shocked. Yesterday, by the time I got to KSU, I was certain she wouldn't make it. I kept telling her, "hang on, we're almost there." But I knew she was bad and so was preparing myself. Then she was doing a little better and I got a little hopeful. When the phone rang so early this morning, I knew it wasn't good. They are going to do a necropsy on her to see the cause of death as I can't find anything; not anything in my house that could have fallen on her, or that she could have climbed on and fell (she's really not a climber anyway) that could have caused this trauma. Not knowing makes it worse. Could I have noticed signs of hydrocephalus earlier? She seemed fine. I mean, totally fine, but I wasn't staring at her. Did I miss something that could have saved her? The ride down was so awful yesterday because I thought we wouldn't make it and it is so empty to just get a phone call and not see her ever again. It's just all so sudden. I've lost pets before and I hate this part of pet ownership. I'm trying to comfort my children, but my heart is broken. Thank you all for your prayers. I do think she passed peacefully and wasn't in any pain. And it was probably better that God did take her as she probably wouldn't have been "Maya" after this. It's just hard to deal with.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I am crying reading this, even from your other post I had tears. The best thing about having pets is loving them like children and worst part is losing them as if it is a child....my heart is so sad right now for you. I know I didn't know Maya but it's just so sad because I know how much all of us here love our babies and I think we all feel that pain when one of us on here loses one. ;( God bless you and like you said she went peacefuly with God to Heaven. That little last tail wag the vet told you about was her telling you she is going to be ok and she loves you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Again, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I know it's much easier said than done but please don't question whether or not you could have caught signs or symptoms earlier. It was obviously a sudden thing that more than likely couldn't have been prevented. Do let us know what they find out with the necropsy. ((((MAJOR HUGS)))))


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. RIP Maya.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am very sad & crying reading this as well. I feel your pain & loss. I know she is in a good place. Be strong for your kids.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Tricia.  (((BIG HUGS))) RIP Maya.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I came on first thing this morning hoping for more good news. My heart is heavy for you Tricia. God Bless.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss what's an awful tragedy  my thoughts are with you and your family at this time.. RIP little Maya, run free xxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tricia I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Extra hugs for those little boys too.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am crying for you too x
RIP little Maya x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Tricia I am so so sorry that your little Maya passed away. Take care and God Bless

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Just read the posts. I was hoping fora better outcome. Sooo sooo sorry Tricia!!! r.i.p. Maya

Lori


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no. I am sooooooooooo sorry. I don't even have the words to express the sadness I feel for you. What a tragedy. Sleep well little Maya, you were loved.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. I am crying as I type this. My heart is breaking for you....{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no this is just awful news!
I am so very sorry for your loss.
R.I.P sweet Maya. xxxxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My heart goes out to you, I am sooo incredibly sorry!!! 
RIP Maya


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry im only seeing this now. i hope its better news to day


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry Tricia. What a very sad thing. I am at a total loss for words. Will pray for a healing of your heart.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read that Maya is gone. My tears are falling and I know just how you feel. It's so hard to lose these precious little ones. I hope they can find out what happened. May God bless and give your heart comfort.

Jeanette


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss  You did everything you could for Maya.

(((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. =(


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Maya. What you went through is all of our worst fears. I hope theyre able to give you some answers.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I was anxious to check this thread today, but this is certainly not the news I wanted to see. Words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss.
You did everything you humanly could. Please don't question that. I do hope you'll learn what happened to her--not knowing is torturous. But whatever it ends up being, I know you gave her the best life she could have had and, again, did everything you possibly could have for her.
Please take care.
Kimberly


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your care and messages. It means so much. I feel like you all are the only ones who understand and it is of great comfort to come here. I feel like I have been hit in the gut today; physically sick. Praying that they can tell me definitively what happened to her as it is very difficult not knowing what could have caused my baby to be perfectly fine when I put her to bed and basically gone the next morning. Ugh I've been happy to have the day to myself today to deal with things without the kids. Now I feel more composed and can hopefully help them tonight. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

only seen this thread now....
im so so sorry to hear about maya....
r.i.p lil one...xxxxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Thank you all so much for your care and messages. It means so much. I feel like you all are the only ones who understand and it is of great comfort to come here. I feel like I have been hit in the gut today; physically sick. Praying that they can tell me definitively what happened to her as it is very difficult not knowing what could have caused my baby to be perfectly fine when I put her to bed and basically gone the next morning. Ugh I've been happy to have the day to myself today to deal with things without the kids. Now I feel more composed and can hopefully help them tonight. Thanks again to all of you.


I hope so much you can find out, Tricia. I know the not knowing makes it that much harder. Please take care of yourself. We're all here for support to help you through this, hun. xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to pop in and let you know that we are still thinking about you here. I am so very sorry.  Hopefully the results of the necropsy will set your mind at ease about how it happened. Please keep us posted, and know that many people are thinking of you and your family through this very tough time. Sending my deepest sympathy. (((Hugs)))

RIP sweet, dear little Angel, Maya.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for your loss! This is just terrifying! I hope you will find some peace with the Necropsy. RIP you sweet, sweet soul! :-(


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. These little dogs get so close to us don't they ?? Maya was a very well loved pup, and you gave her a happy life.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh sweet Maya RIP darling. I am so very sorry for your loss. I know this is such a hard time for you. Just remember, she will live forever in your heart. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family.
RIP Maya


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh.. I'm terribly sorry, for you and your family and that sweet little Maya. I'll be praying times get better soon.
RIP Maya.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OH NO!! I am so sorry you and your family is having to go through this.Hopefully you will find out what hurt her.I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you all again so much. I was at an event that I had to go to yesterday (Irish party where my Irish Dancers were performing) and my vet and his wife were there. They are friends of mine (not close but sort of) and the wife was telling me that her husband was devastated about this dog. He gave me a big hug and we just sort of looked at eachother and shook our heads. It's such a mystery. I am hoping that the necropsy gives me peace. I had to call the invisible fence company today as I had just (Wednesday) ordered a collar and training for Maya and Peach. I didn't have the strength to call on Friday.  Thanks again. Today is a little better as I'm not crying constantly. But I still feel just like I've been hit in the gut.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its so hard, these little ones are such huge parts of our hearts and lives. We are still thinking about you Tricia...and hope you slowly find peace. Prayers for you guys too. I was telling my hubby about what happened to your sweet girl and said somehow I think God made your hubby's heart softer so you could get Peach to help somehow...maybe?


----------

